# ms2 v3.57 direct coil control



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

I currently have ms2 v3.57 setup for direct coil control, no icm needed. Looking to see if my wiring is correct. I am currently not getting any rpm off the jim stim. 

Acouple of questions

Can MS pick up a tach signal with out feeding the distributor voltage? I have seen many people run the tps vref to the distributor, is there any issues running the tps vref in parallel?


"BIP373s on a MegaSquirt-II V3.0 or V3.57 - Single Coil
Hardware mods required:
Jumper IGBTOUT to IGN to send to IGBT ignition coil driver signal out of pin 36 on the DB37. (not needed on a V3.57)* Check not needed *
Cut out R57 if fitted on a V3.0 (This won't be there on my units, though.) *? Does this need to be cut on v3.57??*
Our assembled V3.57 boards, if not fitted for direct coil control, will have a jumper from JS10 to the center hole of Q16. Remove the jumper from the center hole of Q16, and reroute it from JS10 to IGBTIN. *Check*
Solder a BIP373 into the Q16 slot, using a mica insulator. 

There is a 5v lead going to the center pin of Q16 and I have no knowledge why. Is it needed ?

External wiring:
Connect the negative terminals of the coil to pin 36. 


MegaTune settings required:
Set Spark Output to "Going High (Inverted)." Setting this wrong can overheat the BIP373s or damage the coils. 
If using MS2/Extra, set Spark A output pin to JS10. 
Enable dwell control and adjust as needed to match the coils you are using. Set the dwell at a very low value to start with and increase it slowly. Back it off if the BIP373s become hot to the touch."























Thanks for any help


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Using TPS vref for the distributor + is totally fine.

V3.57 should need no mods for what you're doing other then setting the jumpers: http://www.megamanual.com/357/assemble.htm

You'll want JP1 2/3 and J1 1/2 jumpered. For a stock distro you probably want to invert the ignition input trigger to get enough trigger angle (~60). 

5v to center of Q16 should only be used to drive a transistor ignition module, NOT direct driven coil.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you.

I will cut the 5v going to center leg of q16 and I will cut R57.

Do I cut JS10 to IGBTIN?

Also to get tach signal from the jim stim do I need to jump anything. 
I currently have the dipswitches set to off as per jimstim website. 
I have the primary tach signal set to square wave and 5v pull up?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

R57 does something different on a 3.57, leave it alone.

Leave JS10 to IGBTIN, that's your spark output.

On the jimstim do you have the primary tach jumper installed?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> R57 does something different on a 3.57, leave it alone.
> 
> Leave JS10 to IGBTIN, that's your spark output.
> 
> On the jimstim do you have the primary tach jumper installed?


Thanks, I need to be more patient. I will replace the R57. I have primary tach jumpers set to square wave. I don't have any jumper wires installed though. If I can't get rpm. I will PM you directly about your services.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

Purchased a new ecu for the Jim Stim. Finally got RPM but it is jumpy.. goes from 0-700 0-700 every second and ecu is cranking.. 

Turn the rpm a little more and its at 30k... 
Installing 5v with a 1k resistor does nothing to change the fluctuation. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You sure all the jimstim dip switches are off instead of on? 

If you remove the primary tach jumper and just use a lead to slowly pulse tach input to ground, does it read rpm as you tap?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

kodos to paul extremly help full with everything he help me a whole lot i got mine running becasue of him. to do direct coil you need to have bip installed, pin36 going to the negitive on the coil, you need rpm signal to the center wire on the hall sender, if your useing hallsender you need to have a 1k resistor on r57 the board must be jumpered for opto your ts settings will need to be trigger offset 60, rising edge, spark output going high, spark output pin js10. 

im willing to help as much as i can i was going nuts trying to get mine fixed and running properly
if you need a msq let me know ill send you mine. its for a 2L 16v lysholm with 50lbs injectors, autotech sport cams, at 17psi, 9:1 comp ratio. thats the basics.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't had time the pass couple days. I would appreciate the MSQ. If you don't mind please send it to [email protected]


----------

